# Dropbox - хранения данных



## acco (7 Авг 2011)

Часто всем нам приходится писать партитуры, требуется возможность поделиться нотами с другом, но главное - иметь надежное хранилище для наших нужд. После того, как у меня при написании партитуры в Sibelius в компьютере сломался жесткий диск, и я все написанное потерял, погуглив, нашел решение проблемы и решил поделиться с вами.

Думаю, многие знают этот сервис, а также многие его не знают. 
Называется сервис Dropbox! 
Давно уже имел несколько аккаунтов, но не использовал, что оказалось, зря.

Вы можете зарегистрироваться там совершенно бесплатно! 
Как его можно использовать, вы можете прочитать, например, тут - Dropbox или тут

После регистрации вы сможете скачать приложение для компьютера (Windows, Linux, Mac), и у вас появится папка, которая будет синхронизироваться с сервером Dropbox. 

Главное - не важно с какого компьютера, но вы всегда сможете скачать свои данные. 

Для программы Sibelius вы можете указать папку MyDropbox по умолчанию для сохранения нот, и, если у вас даже отключится свет или случится сбой, но не будет копии файла партитуры, вы всегда сможете скачать последний файл с сайта dropbox.com
Также там имеется история изменений файлов и возможность восстановить удаленные файлы.


----------



## Alexei (7 Авг 2011)

Давно пользуюсь DropBox, хотя есть и другие подобные сервисы.

Для начала дают 2Гб (или 2 и четверть, если по приглашению), в зависимости, что хранить; это и много и мало.

Однако можно бесплатно получить до 10Гб за счет referrals, т.е тех, что приняли приглашение. За каждого дают по четверть гига.

Есть одна хитрость: для публичных ссылок действует ограничение на количество скачиваний в сутки.

Но, для того, чтобы делиться нотами, должно хватить.

Вообще-то давно пора делиться нотами через DropBox и положить конец бесконечным "и мне тоже на емайл скиньте.."


----------



## acco (8 Авг 2011)

Именно Dropbox мне нравится простотой, и 2Гб должно хватить для своих нужд. Хотя есть тот же box.com, который дает сразу 5Гб, и еще много сервисов, но также встречаются не совсем стабильные хранилища.

Ну, и главное для меня, его поставил на сервер, и теперь резервные копии хранятся на Dropbox'е, то есть, каждый день создается резервная копия и хранится на Dropbox.

Возможностей применений много.

Например, делиться нотами вместо email, как написал Alexei, НО, не все хотят делиться, а если и собираются, то всегда можно загрузить файл на сайт или форум.


----------



## Alexei (8 Авг 2011)

DropBox -- замечательный сервис. И, быть может, можно его использовать для временного хранения нот, пока их не включат в "Нотный Архив".

Проблема в том, что ноты, которыми уже кто-то поделился, бывает непросто найти через некоторое время. Даже если кто-то и поставил на какой-то сервис -- часто там имеются ограничения на время хранения. Бывает, нужно ждать, пока позволят загрузить... Бывает, реклама... и.т.д.

DropBox позволяет иметь прямую ссылку на любой файл из Public папки, доступную всем, даже для тех, кто не пользуется DropBox.

Есть необходимость улучшить процесс обмена нотами, это другая тема, но DropBox может в этом помочь.


----------



## acco (8 Авг 2011)

*Alexei*,
Еще раз поясню - для того, чтобы поделиться со всеми нотами или файлом, можно загрузить его на форум (есть кнопка "папка"), только имя файла должно быть латиницей, в противном случае выдаст ошибку. 
После загрузки файл будет всегда доступен, и не потребуется использовать сторонние файлообменники.

На данный момент использую сервер на 1Ghz + 512RAM + 20GB (+ 1 раз в сутки резерв на Dropbox)
Ресурсы используются на половину, а жесткий диск всего на 2GB.
Очень много свободного места.


----------



## Alexei (28 Авг 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> После загрузки файл будет всегда доступен, и не потребуется использовать сторонние файлообменники.



Именно это и нужно. Попробовал сам -- работает. К сожалению, многие не знают этого. Продолжаются бесконечные "... и мне..."

Как исправить ситуацию?


----------

